# Christa Haas



## dallmayr (14 Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Bilder von der Sportmoderatorein Christa Haas?
Habe schon gegoogelt und andere Quellen "angezapft", habe aber leider noch keine qualitativ guten Bilder gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?
Schon einmal Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Katzun (14 Jan. 2011)

hi

hier ist sie unter anderem mit dabei

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-stars-mixe-und-sonstiges/105939-german-ladys-red-vol-4-95x.html

um deinen request besser bearbeiten zu können, wäre es vom vorteil das du erstmal alles postest was du bisher hast.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2011)

Die hieß doch mal anders, ich komm gerade nicht drauf


----------



## astrosfan (15 Jan. 2011)

Christa Gerke oder Gierke?


----------



## dallmayr (18 Jan. 2011)

Christa Gierke hieß sie...


----------

